# Overseas Skills Registry – a new way to connect with Victorian employers



## VicGov SBMP (Nov 22, 2012)

Skilled migrants and overseas qualified professionals have a new way to connect with Victorian employers.

The Victorian Government's *Overseas Skills Registry *is a new online initiative service that connects skilled migrants and overseas qualified professionals with Victorian employers who have vacancies in areas of demand.

The Overseas Skills Registry features skilled workers with occupations currently in high demand in Victoria. All registry candidates are living in Victoria with a work visa and either an Australian skills assessment or Australian qualifications.

Overseas qualified professionals and skilled migrants create a profile of their professional skills, qualifications and work experience on the registry.

Victorian employers will be able to access the registry and make contact directly with individuals who have registered.

The registry is currently open to two specific groups of skilled workers: state nominated skilled migrants and international student graduates with previous professional work experience. The registry will be open to other overseas qualified professionals and tradespeople by December 2013.

Find out more about the *Overseas Skills Registry *at the *liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au *website


----------



## VicGov SBMP (Nov 22, 2012)

*Overseas Skills Registry - now open to more skilled workers living in Victoria*

The Overseas Skills Registry has extended its services to a broader group of skilled workers. Overseas qualified professionals, with skills in demand and a permanent Australian visa or relevant temporary or provisional (leading to permanent) visa, can now use the registry to connect with Victorian employers.

The registry is open to overseas qualified professionals, Victorian nominated skilled migrants and international student graduates with previous professional work experience. Eligible skilled workers are invited to create an online profile of their skills, qualifications and experience. There is no charge to use this service.

Find out more about the Overseas Skills Registry at the liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au website


----------



## sueellson (Feb 8, 2014)

It is also a good idea to follow the companies you would like to work for on LinkedIn - I know for a fact that the National Australia Bank uses LinkedIn for new recruits and highly values candidates who are already following them...

Sue Ellson
Newcomers Network


----------



## Vikram Jeet (Sep 20, 2013)

*Job in Melbourne*

Hi,
I am also looking for job in Melbourne Australia. Currently on 475 VISA.
Victoria govt. site is very helpful not only for finding job but also to know "what to do" once you land in the dream land australia. You have to file TFN number, open account and to inform bank your tfn number and so many other important things.

Please visit Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria and know Victoria better

cheers and all the very best..

VJ


----------



## sueellson (Feb 8, 2014)

*Personal information session*

You are also welcome to attend a free Living, Working and Networking in Melbourne event on the Second Wednesday of each month from 6pm - 7:30pm. Register at Newcomers Network - Information, Events, Advocacy - Helping you make the most of your new life in your new location


----------

